# Update to my Visa Application Need Help



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi thanks to everyone who help me to gather all the evidence that i need to my application but this time i need help again to anyone who willing to help me this time. the embassy sent a message and they want additional Documents and i need to send it within 28 days. here is the message from the embassy



> I refer to your application for a Partner (Migration) visa which was made
> on 04 January 2013.
> 
> An initial assessment of your application was made and I noted that there
> ...


can anyone help me what is missing to my application that i need to give them or missing document and help me what is the other way to get that evidence... here is the Document that i submitted before to my application

Documents
Our Requirements

My Requirement 
* 47sp 
* passport picture 4x
* Birth Certificate
* Police Clearance 
* Form 80
* Passport 
* Bank Statement and Paypal Transaction ( transaction when im in australia)
* letter from me about our Relationship
* CENOMAR ( Singleness)

My Partner Requirements
* 40sp
* 2x of passport pic
* Birth Certificate ( orig Copy)
* Police Clearance( orig Copy)
* Divorce Paper ( Orig Copy)
* Passport Copy ( signed by JP)
* Letter for his work indicate how long he work there and his salary.( orig Copy)
* letter from him about our relationship
* Paper Indicate that he own his house.

Supporting Docs

* Letter indicate the reason why we dont have Joint account and shared bills

* Western Union Transfer Receipts

* Stat Dec from his Sister/Niece 2pcs ( signed by JP)

* 20 pcs of Picture of me and my partner , his kids,family picture and friends

* Screen Shot of Messages and call Conversation on my phone since i go back last November 2012 till December 29, 2012 then i put all together in Microsoft Words.

* Conversation from FB and Msn and i always took a picture every time we chat with my partner and kids

* Love Letter Card from my partner every time we celebrate Anniversary.

*Plane Ticket ( and in my old ticket Indicate my name and also address in Australia which is same address with my partner.


the only i can submit other documents is the Western Union from Jan 2013 to Present and other message and call conversation from my Phone... from Jan 2013 to present my partner always call me everyday so the only i can do is screen shot all conversation to my phone and FB and skype and other pictures that i took every time we talk on cam with his kids

Maybe ill sent a new letter to my case officer what is the reason why we dont have joint account and share expenses.. this is my situation why we can provide that  My part work in Primo as Production Manager so he can get all the benefits like Free Fuel, Phone Credits,. so we dont have any problem about that. and my Partner own his house and all the bills are under his name like gas, electricity bills and we have friend who rents his room so we have additional income. so that is the reason why we dont have share expenses.. and that time i got multiple visa for 1 yr and we cant open joint account because of my visa status and even i can get that joint account its useless if i cant able to work right! . so if they will grant my visa that is the only chance we can open joint account because his plan i will work with him so we can save money for the future and my partner kids are excited me to live there... hoping anyone will help me to to provide other doc... what is the missing docs do we need to provide...

Mark Northam i need your advice to my application and to everyone also who is willing to help thanks again...


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

Note: i contacted my partner if he can make a Will and he said he will do that and it will take 1 week...


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

is minimal evidence of your claimed spousal relationship with your sponsor on record. To assist you in substantiating your claimed spousal
relationship, I have enumerated below the four factors which decision
makers take into account in assessing relationships. Decision makers,
however, are not limited to these four factors. Additional information
which is reasonable and practicable under your circumstances may also be considered.
That doesn't sound good. It is the problem of de facto applications that you really must prove that in effect you are already living as a married couple.
FINANCIAL ASPECT
§ any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets;
§ any joint liabilities;
§ the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in
relation to major financial commitments;
§ whether one person in the relationship owes any legal obligation in
respect of the other; and
§ the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses. Naming each other as beneficiaries on superannuation. Open a joint account if you can, even if only one of you is actually able to pay into it, I managed to open a joint account with the commonwealth bank but my husband knew a guy who worked there. Get car insurance in both your names.

NATURE OF HOUSEHOLD
§ any joint responsibility for the care and support of children;
§ the living arrangements of the persons; and
§ any sharing of the responsibility for housework.
Get form 888 statements from your neighbors (they are seen as more impartial than relative statements) 

SOCIAL ASPECT
§ whether the persons represent themselves to other people as being
married to each other;
§ the opinion of the persons' friends and acquaintances about the
nature of the relationship; and
§ any basis on which the persons plan and undertake joint social
activities. Again get form 888 statements from your neighbors and friends in this case. 

NATURE OF COMMITMENT
§ the duration of the relationship;
§ the length of time during which the persons have lived together;
§ the degree of companionship and emotional support that the persons
draw from each other; and
§ whether the persons see the relationship as a long-term one.
Re do your relationship statements and cover these points in more detail. 

You and your sponsor are requested to provide additional evidence of your
claimed spousal relationship for further assessment. Please submit your
requirements within 28 days of the date of this letter. If you are unable
to provide additional evidence within 28 days, you should contact this
Office as soon as possible and explain or provide any compelling or
compassionate reason/s why you are unable to do so. If you do not provide
the requested information within 28 days, your application may be decided
without the information requested being taken into account.

Please forward all the requested documents, in a single package, to the
Embassy via courier. Please call one of the following call centre telephone
numbers to arrange for a courier delivery to the Embassy:

I would suggest you put in a cover letter explaining any areas that you can't cover and why. I would think the 888 statements would be your best evidence, throw in more photos with dates of social events, travel, time with families etc. See if you can get statements from independent people who can really testify to the length of your relationship. 

I hope that helps,
Kttykat


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank kitty it's for de facto app., my problem is I'm here in phil and I can't able to open joint account or bank and about car insurance according my partner it's take 3 months to change and put my name as benificiaries but the embassy gave us 28 days to submit that and also the only we can provide is the will my partner will do that and it's take 1 week., so the only I can provide if ever my partner will give me his will , pics , western transfer , phone conversation with our kids every time we talk on skype and msn also phone conversation + form 888 to my friends that it.,


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Mark1987 said:


> Thank kitty it's for de facto app., my problem is I'm here in phil and I can't able to open joint account or bank and about car insurance according my partner it's take 3 months to change and put my name as benificiaries but the embassy gave us 28 days to submit that and also the only we can provide is the will my partner will do that and it's take 1 week., so the only I can provide if ever my partner will give me his will , pics , western transfer , phone conversation with our kids every time we talk on skype and msn also phone conversation + form 888 to my friends that it.,


Well you had better give them what you can now and work on gathering more and send it in even after the 28 days.

Kttykat


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kitty where applying de facto as same sex relationship we applied de facto that is the only visa where we can apply we can't even married because of in Queensland I thin same sex marriage is not legal yet., but even were in same sex relationship my partner 3 kids support our relationship., its good if we got letter to our kids? Age 17, 16 and 15


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Mark1987 said:


> Kitty where applying de facto as same sex relationship we applied de facto that is the only visa where we can apply we can't even married because of in Queensland I thin same sex marriage is not legal yet., but even were in same sex relationship my partner 3 kids support our relationship., its good if we got letter to our kids? Age 17, 16 and 15


I would throw everything I could at them.

Kttykat


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

I will follow your advice kitty ill get 4 stat dec, my partner will note( it's ok if my partner will send that to my email and print it.,) then all docs that we have and we getting letter to our kids and explain why de facto visa we choose to apply because of out situation as being in a same sex partner thank again kitty


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Register the relationship! Queensland changed that law, my partner and I registered ours. It will be a pain in the rear end, but you might be able to get it done.... Can you fly to Oz? It has to be signed in front of a JP. 

Also, the joint account doesn't have to be Australian. Can you put his name on your account in your home country? Can you guys open one online?

Do you have any mail addressed to you both at the house? Have you been to the doctor in Australia? When I went to the doctor, my address was printed on the receipts... I added that as evidence of my living with him. 

Who does cleaning/ cooking/ grocery shopping when you are together? Do you have any evidence that you have paid for anything that he has used? I've been told that they want proof of BOTH partners contributing, not just one. If you shoulder all the housework since you can't get a job legally, can someone write a stat dec saying that? Surely a neighbor has seen you coming in with groceries or weeding the garden? Have you had friends over for dinner who have seen you cook or wash up? 

Have you been invited to any parties where you got invitations in both names? Received any thank you notes in both names? 

Ever been to a hotel and got an invoice/receipt in both names? Or any receipts/invoices at all with both names?

Have you ever bought him a gift? Print out any old credit card or debit card bills and start highlighting anything you bought for him or for you both together. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

jmcd16 said:


> Register the relationship! Queensland changed that law, my partner and I registered ours. It will be a pain in the rear end, but you might be able to get it done.... Can you fly to Oz? It has to be signed in front of a JP.
> 
> Also, the joint account doesn't have to be Australian. Can you put his name on your account in your home country? Can you guys open one online?
> 
> ...


thanks jmcd16 to your Advice

i already provide them those ticket with the same address to my partner adress i already sent those card and which is i sent from here...yes i do house work while he is at work in Primo and i took our kids

My partner Sent his will from his Attorney and i will Print it from my Email...
Will of Testament is good Evidence? Will is under FINANCIAL ASPECT do i need to Register of relationship even we live together for 15 month for what i thought registering your relationship it to waive the 12 months requirement..


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

It is not just to waive the 12 month requirement. It shows them you take your relationship seriously enough to declare it to a government body.

Also, from the email it sounds like your case officer wants more evidence IN ALL CATEGORIES. 

Are you sure you can't get a joint account? I managed at NAB with my partner even on a tourist visa...


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

jmcd16 said:


> It is not just to waive the 12 month requirement. It shows them you take your relationship seriously enough to declare it to a government body.
> 
> Also, from the email it sounds like your case officer wants more evidence IN ALL CATEGORIES.
> 
> Are you sure you can't get a joint account? I managed at NAB with my partner even on a tourist visa...


Can I able to open joint bank in Australia while I'm here in Philippines ? Can my partner open a bank for me? Embassy give us 28 days do you think it's enough time register our relationship ? Thank for help., he already manage to change his will of testament today and he will give the scan copy of that will but before he send that he will bring that to jp to sign that., is there anyway were we can open joint account.,


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

You might not be able to register the relationship unless you fly to Australia. We had to sign our in front of the JP.

You don't need to be on his Australian account. Do you have an account in the Phillipines that you can add him to? Ask him to check and see if he can open an account online with your name on it. Even a CD account.

You said he made a will... Did you? Both of you need to be seen as contributing. Also, really try to go back through all your old stuff and add new evidence from the past if you can... If you only supply new evidence that might not work either since technically that was all supposed to be there when you applied. Some case officers are nice and let it slide, but I've seen people get denied even after a migration review because most of their evidence was amassed AFTER they applied.

Think back over anything you might not have included in the beginning.


----------

